# Recognition of UK Psychology Undergrad Degrees in Australia



## dovaeu (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all in continued good health and well-being.

I would kindly like to ask for advice regarding my plans to move to Australia for a Psychology Master degree in 2023. I'm currently working towards a BSc (Honours) in Psychology with Counselling from the Open University in the UK, and am uncertain how likely it is this will be accepted by the Australian Psychological Society (APS) to be comparable to the typical 4-year Australian Psych undergraduate degrees. These 4-year accredited courses are required if one wants to get into an accredited Master degree, which, in turn, is essential for professional recognition later on. Searching through this forum and elsewhere, I found a number of people who went through similar processes but quite a long time ago. Things are likely to have changed in the last 10-15 years, and hence I'm reposting the question. In the past, it seems the APS has, on some occasions, accepted 3-year UK BPS accredited courses as equivalent to 4-year Australian APAC accredited ones, and I'm hoping that will still be the case. Does anyone here have any experience with this transition and be willing to chat about it?

Thanks a lot in advance and kind regards


----------

